# Quick ?



## killzone (Jun 23, 2010)

Bout to install a tem gauge and wondering where to splice the it into the hose. It will be on a brute force.. Does it matter what hose i splice it into or not?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

the one going into the radiator


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a write up on it on the How To's that tells you which hose


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We have an answer to the questions you've asked in the Kawasaki How To section. 

Check it out.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Step by step written instructions with pictures in the HOW TO SECTION. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1413


----------

